
Honda Has Developed a Hybrid Battery Without Chinese Rare Earths - protomyth
http://fortune.com/2016/07/12/honda-rare-earth-battery-hybrid/
======
ridgeguy
It's a new motor, not a battery.

They've eliminated dysprosium and terbium from the motor magnets, freeing them
from a dependency on China, which is the go-to producer for those particular
rare earth elements.

------
georgeecollins
I hate that this title makes it sound like rare earths only come from China.
Rare earths could be mined from other places if the price were higher.

~~~
xenihn
I don't really know anything about this topic, but to me, the implication is
that China controls access to the market. That means that the earths could be
mined in Africa, but they're ending up in China, and that's who you have to
buy them from.

~~~
woodandsteel
No, the problem is that the ores that have them concentrated enough to mine
economically are only found in China, at least for a number of key rare earth
elements.

